# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  joining groups?

## zogthedoomed

I was just wondering how long it normally takes to be accepted into professional groups? We've a vacancy for an iOS board game artist available and I'd like to be able to post it in News but have been waiting for 6 days. If this is normal then fair enough but if it's not could someone check if my requests to Professional Artists and Software Developer/Representatives  have got lost.

Thnaks.

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

You are looking for a Boardgame Artist? What kind of skills are needed?

----------


## zogthedoomed

I'd rather not post it in the wrong forum and annoy the mods but what I will say is that we're an iOS board and wargame developer in Philadelphia, USA. The position is on-site, full-time, is initially a General Artist position but may develop into Lead as the team grows and if the candidate is right. Excellent 2D illustration skills are a must. Interest in cartography, history and boardgames/wargames are really very important. I'd like to have someone who's also got 3D game experience or at least who shows a talent for 3D though thats not essential if he/she has a particularly strong 2D skill set.

And Mr Schwarzkreuz, that's a fine body of work you have there.

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

I have seen some jobs interesting for me, but sadly I cannot aply for on-site Jobs. There is no possibility for freelance work?

And I also think that the Request area is better suited to your Jobrequest than the news area, which is strictly limited to the professional groups on board. I am not entirely sure how they decide or manage that access.

----------


## zogthedoomed

> I have seen some jobs interesting for me, but sadly I cannot aply for on-site Jobs. There is no possibility for freelance work?
> 
> And I also think that the Request area is better suited to your Jobrequest than the news area, which is strictly limited to the professional groups on board. I am not entirely sure how they decide or manage that access.


No, sorry. Our requirements are specifically for someone on-site though there may be a need for freelance in the future.

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll have a look.

----------


## vorropohaiah

well requests normally need to be posted in this board. shame it's on site and not freelance,i'd love a chance to work on a board-game!

----------


## zogthedoomed

OK. Thanks vorropohaiah. Will do.

----------

